# Toy Hauler



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Something the wife and I are considering and haven't seen any forums on it so thought it would be great to see what ya'll have seen and what thoughts ya have on them.

The criteria would be that it is half ton towable and atleast enough room for 2, 3 would be better.



and once again :374230:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

they got some nice ones that are about 24 foot or so that sleep like 4 or somethin. can be pulled easy with a half ton and most are tag a long in that size. I was gonna get one that size to haul the motorcycles to the track then i looked at a 40 ft fifth wheel. I ended up not gettin either one though. Lol. They are very nice


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ok my .02 been lookin at them also.. but i have been lookin at the forest river work and plays built on an enclosed car hualer frame but with living quarters and a garage in the back like most toy haulers .. they are built better than other toy hualers that are made like rv's . and the rv style are way over priced .. but since i drag race i'm leaning toward a gooseneck w/living quarters .. but i would really look into the work and plays built well and way cheaper...


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2009)

this is half ton towable and nice of them all !/www.lakeshore-rv.com/cf/shopmast/productdetailp.cfm?productid=128


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Looked at the raptor it was nice. I was going to get one but instead bought a nice 32 ft Lareado with twin slides then welded a hitch for a trailer on the back bumper. I didn't like having to give up the amenities for space as well as pulling bikes up in there. Great for dirtbikes but big quads are hard to fit a couple. Now I can tow with my half ton the camper and a utility trailer with 4 quads on on it or a boat. Worked out really well for me couldn't be happier. I love the Laredo too everything is automatic from levelers to awning to slides. Pull it up and plug it in and all you have to do is mash a few buttons and you are ready to go riding.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Masher said:


> Looked at the raptor it was nice. I was going to get one but instead bought a nice 32 ft Lareado with twin slides then welded a hitch for a trailer on the back bumper. I didn't like having to give up the amenities for space as well as pulling bikes up in there. Great for dirtbikes but big quads are hard to fit a couple. Now I can tow with my half ton the camper and a utility trailer with 4 quads on on it or a boat. Worked out really well for me couldn't be happier. I love the Laredo too everything is automatic from levelers to awning to slides. Pull it up and plug it in and all you have to do is mash a few buttons and you are ready to go riding.


 

That sounds like it could work... got any pics. also what kind of truck you pull it with?


----------



## muddy06 (Dec 15, 2009)

How well does that half ton pull that. Hope u r pulling on flat ground.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as Masher all I did was weld a hitch to the rear of the fifth wheel and now I can pull all the quads and not sacrifice the space in he camper.
I can pull my 26.5 foot fifth wheel and a 12 foot quad trialer with my 1/2ton pickup no problems.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Forest river work and plays are nice! But I still would buy a used 16' to 19 car trailer strip the inside and build it too suit me.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wished i had the time to do that fabman cause that def would be the cheaper way for someone who has some time and know how....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

08beast said:


> That sounds like it could work... got any pics. also what kind of truck you pull it with?


I pull it with my Titan no trouble at all. Weight distribution hitch makes all the difference. I've towed over 16k pounds with it many times. Hauling mini excavators and large bobcats to the hunting camp. I don't recommend it becuase stopping is rough but the truck can snatch it all over the place, very torqey but give yourself plenty of stopping room. Towing the camper and trailer or boat is no where near as demanding and having the camper brakes set correctly makes it just like towing the camper alone.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

walker said:


> wished i had the time to do that fabman cause that def would be the cheaper way for someone who has some time and know how....


I just don't need all that much glamor. Id rather have more space to hall then have a master bedroom!! Heck way not have a queen suspended from the roof above the haling space and it can come down when needed?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

A lot of people around here do that with horse trailers, I mean make them out of utility trailers because horse trailers with living quaters are so expensive. I didn't need the glamor but paid for ease of use.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't want to think about horse trailers with living quarters! They want both arm's and leg's for a 3 horse slant with a small tack room rusted out up hear! and horse trailers with living quarters is on the fiancee's list of whants too!


----------

